# Golden Retriever Cancer Study.



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

This may be old news however I found it an interesting article. Who knows maybe our friends will help find a cure. 

Golden Retrievers Key to Lifetime Dog Cancer Study - ABC News


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hopefully they get a full range of participants to get some answers. My dogs are unfortunately too old, and we have no knowledge of MacKenzie's pedigree.


----------

